# Các diễn đàn khác > Giải trí > Chuyện cười >  Một câu chuyện bí ẩn

## comeback235

Người đàn ông bị hư xe gần một tu viện. Ông ghé vào tu viện để nhờ giúp đỡ. Vị tu sĩ tốt bụng ở đấy mời ông ăn tối, cho ông ngủ qua đêm và sửa xe giùm. Ðêm đó, người khách nằm đọc truyện Đợi chờ ký ức thì nghe những tiếng động lạ. Sáng hôm sau, trước khi lên đường, người khách hỏi về những tiếng động ấy nhưng vị tu sĩ nói: "Tôi không thể cho ngài biết được vì ngài không phải là tu sĩ".

Vài năm sau, thật kì lạ, cũng người khách ấy lại bị hỏng xe gần tu viện đó. Vị tu sĩ cũng tiếp đãi ông nồng hậu và đêm đó, khi người khách xem thông tin giá vàng hôm nay cũng nghe những tiếng động mà ông đã nghe vài năm trước. Khi được hỏi về những tiếng động ấy, vị tu sĩ vẫn từ chối: "Ngài không thể biết được vì ngài không phải là tu sĩ". Người khách hết sức tò mò: "Ðược, làm thế nào để trở thành tu sĩ?". "Nlà tu sĩ. Nếu các bạn muốn biết...

----------


## blackhorsedg

1.Râu Đẹp




Một cụ già tâm sự với bạn:




- Anh ấy nè, nhìn chùm râu của anh mà tôi mệ Nó đẹp và uy nga làm sao, làm cho anh hào hùng và mãnh lực thật. Tôi lấy làm ghan tị với chùm râu đẹp của anh. Anh có thể nói cho tôi biết sao anh có chùm râu đẹp vậy không.




Anh bạn trả lời:




- Không dấu gì anh. Dạo trước tôi có lên núi gặp một ông tiên râu tóc bạn phơ. Bộ râu của ông chấm đất. Nhìn rất là oai hùng. Tôi xin ổng cho tôi có được bộ râu cỡ nữa là tôi mừng. Và bây giờ anh cũng thấy râu tôi được như vầy là nhờ ông tiên đó.
Một năm saụ....
Cụ già gặp lại anh bạn




Anh bạn: Úi cha. Râu của anh bi giờ thiệt là tuyệt vời. Đẹp và óng ánh mịnh màng gấp trăm lần của tôi luôn rồi. Anh xin của ông thần nào vậy.




Cụ già thiểu nảo:




- Thì nghe lời anh tôi củng lên núi kiếm thần. Nhưng xui cho tôi có được bộ râu đẹp nhưng phải một giá rất đắt. Tháng nào tôi củng chảy máu cam cả.




Anh bạn ngạc nhiên:




- Ủa tại sao kỳ vậy? Ông thần nào cho anh bộ râu tiệc đẹp như vậy và tại sao lại chảy máu cam.




Cụ già:




- Ông thần mẹ nàọ Tôi đi kiếm mấy tháng chả thấy ông nàọ Xin đại bà tiên kia. Bả không biết lấy đâu ra râu mà cứ tới tháng là tôi bị chảy máu cam vậy.




Anh bạn: Oh my God!
------------------------------------------------------
2. To be




Một con quỷ đen đúa xấu xí, nó có nhiều mưu mẹo và thông minh, tuy nhiên nhưng cơ thể nó thì không bao giờ nó vừa lòng và luôn bị phụ nữ tránh xa. Một bữa nọ, nó gặp một người đứng ngoài phố và bị lột hết đồ, chỉ còn trơ trọi một cái khố che thân. Nhìn kĩ thì :" A, thần đèn đây mà, truyen 18+ chào thần đèn, sao thần đèn lại đứng một mình như vậy, quần áo ông bạn đâu hết rồi? "
Thần đèn tuy không xấu nhưng tạo cho người ta tham lam, ích kỉ khi giữ cái đèn của ông ta. Nghe quỷ hỏi, thần đèn mới khóc : " Đồ tôi bị tụi "chà đồ nhôm" nó lấy rồi ". Bây giờ tôi chỉ còn...
- Vậy sao không hóa phép ra đồ mới.Quỷ hỏi.
- Không được, tôi chỉ có thể hóa phép cho người khác thôi, chứ không hóa phép được cho riêng mình.
Đúng là cơ hội đến, quỷ thấy vậy liền nói : nếu tôi mang đồ mới đến cho anh thì anh cho tôi 3 điều ước chứ?
Thần đèn lưỡng lự nhưng cuối cùng cũng đồng ý.
Quỷ mang đồ đến cho thần đèn, sau khi mặc vào, thần đèn nói : "Bây giờ anh hãy ước đi "
Quỷ hả dạ, nó rất muốn làm thiên thần nhưng sợ nói ra thì người ta cười, nên nó chỉ nói ẩn ý :
Thứ nhất là tôi muốn có cánh
Thứ hai tôi muốn mình trắng toát.
Thứ 3 là tôi muốn có thể gặp truyen sex chị em phụ nữ thường xuyện
Đùng một cái, con quỷ biến thành thứ mà nó mong ước, thứ đó là gì, kết hợp 3 điều ước trên thử coi.
--------------------------------------------------------
Một cô gái sống theo kiểu đợt sống mới. Một hôm nàng rủ bạn trai mới quen về phòng. Sau khi thay bộ đồ ngủ mỏng manh, cô liền nhảy lên giường nằm một cách thoải mái và nói với anh ta rằng:




- Cưng ơi! Hãy hành hạ em đi anh.
Chàng ta ngạc nhiên hỏi lại:
- Hả? Em nói cái gì?
- Tại sao anh còn đứng đó? Lại đây hành hạ em đi?
- Hành hạ em à? Nhưng mà bằng cách nào?
- Ôi trời ơi! Sao mà anh ngu quá vậy? Thì với cái đồ mà anh thường dùng để đi..... đó mà.
Chàng vừa nói vừa nhún vai:
- Em thật là kỳ lạ, nhưng mà nếu em muốn như vậy thì tuỳ em.
Chàng liền cuối xuống lấy cái bô đựng nước tiểu ở dưới gầm giường rồi đập cho cô ta một cái thật mạnh vào đầu.
__________________________________________________ 




Một cha xứ định bán con ngựa của mình . Một người đến hỏi mua .




- tôi cần lưu ý ông - cha xứ nói - nó chỉ nghe theo những tiếng nhà đạo mà thôi . Muốn thúc nó chạy thì nói "tạ ơn chúa" , muốn nó dừng lại thì nó "alleluya"
- lần đầu tiên tôi nghe thế đấy - vị khách hàng đáp - chứ tôi quen với ngựa cả đời rồi
Leo lên yên ngựa xong ông khách hô:
- Tạ ơn chúa!
Con ngựa bắt đầu chạy đi chầm chậm . Đến tiếng "tạ ơn chúa" thứ hai thì nó phi nước đại rất nhanh . Nhưng bất ngờ vị khách thấy bờ vực thẳm ngay trước mặt mình truyen nguoi lon , hoảng hốt ông ta thét lên :
- Alleluya!!!
Con ngựa kịp dừng lại xát bên bờ vực chừng 1m . Lau mồ hôi chảy lòng ròng trên trán, ông khách thở phào:
- TẠ ƠN CHÚA !!!
__________________________________________________ 
Ngày nảo ngày nao, voi gặp thỏ trong rừng, cả hai đêu đang chán vợ, voi nói:
- Hay là ḿnh đổi thử đi?
- Xong béng.
Thế là voi và thỏ đổi vợ cho nhau




Một thời gian sau,ở trong rừng người ta thấy 2 ngôi mộ
1 ngôi mộ ghi dòng chữ:
Thỏ cái: Chết trong khi làm nhiệm vụ
Còn ngôi mộ còn lại ghi :
Thỏ đực: Mất tích trong khi làm nhiệm vụ
__________________________________________________

----------


## dung89

@_@ hông hiểu chi hết

----------


## thanhhung

Hi hi, khó hiểu quá bạn ơi, đăng truyên khác đi

----------

